# Ferrycheap.co.uk



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I have left it too late!

We are booked out on Eurotunnel December and just finaly got around to booking P&O Zeebrugge-Hull. Price has risen from £221 to £308 (we can get a return crossing for £370 in may Hull-Zeebrugge - Zeebrugge-Hull) if we book early enough!.

Decided to look for alternatvies and found www.ferrycheap.co.uk via ebay.

I have searched the forum and seen some references to this for price comparison, has anyone actualy used them?

They are quoting £49 one way Calais-Dover.

Trev.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

ive not used the aboved site but i have used this on a few occations and they can be very good on the pocket :wink: http://www.cheap4ferries.com/


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't used ferry cheap but I have used this website in the past:

http://www.ferrysavers.co.uk

However, a word of warning, it is sometimes cheaper to use the ferry company's own website. It is a case of doing your homework I'm afraid.

JohnW


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I used

www.aferry.to/

To book a one way for £33 in April 09.

Gerry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Last week I trawled through various sites for a return from Plymouth to Roscoff. I found that all the so called discount companies had limited availability but using the operators own site gave me far better choice.

I also found that booking a return ticket required me to spend a night on board but was able to book day sailings by opting for two singles by using operator's own site. 

The prices offered by the discounters were also as or more expensive (except for the Caravan Club) for comparable sailings because Brittany Ferries are offering a discount of 15% for bookings made before the end of the year. My advice would be to try the operator first and work back from there.

Incidentally I found the Plymouth to Roscoff sailings to be much cheaper this year. Last year Brittany Ferries wanted around £650 for a return fare (which I did not take up) but this year it costs £350. Still expensive but it will save me around 1000 miles of travel and the awful journey for me to and from Dover.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have left it too late!
> 
> ...


Booked direct with Norfolkline going out 22nd dec back 2nd jan Dover --Dunkirk £16.50 each way was quoted £14 but they now put fuel tax on. 
Have in the passed booked direct and used MHF discount and this comes out cheaper than the agents 
Rob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferries*

So far we are booked out as I said one way Folkestone-Calais with EuroTunnel (Tesco).

To return 3rd/4th 7m Motorhome 4 adults - Direct with Operators

EuroTunnel = FULL
Dunkurque-Calais Norfolkline €140
SeaFrance €240
P&O Calais - Dover £159 
P&O Zeebrugge - Hull £294
DFDS Rotterdam-Newcastle = £324

ferrycheap.co.uk can get us back for £49.50 but only before 8:30am om 4th!

You know the sayong folks - "BOOK EARLY"

Trev


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Try the C&CC trev when i renewed my CCI card they said they could have beaten my price if i'd booked thro' them
Rob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Thanks to everyone for the replies.

I rang P&O and they would not budge on their current price of £304 for Zeebrugge-Hull.

So I have booked with Stena Line Hoek of Holland - Harwhich

If booked early would have cost
£178+£10 Booking Fee = £188

But as it is late it was and the Busiest Saturday of the year.....
£309+£10 Booking Fee = £319

Used up all of the £230 Tesco Vouchers we had and paid the £89 Balance

I am going to Book all of next years ferry trips this weekend.

Trev.


----------

